# Need help with box layout



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

I currently have an 04 Monte Carlo with a pair of Image Dynamics ID12's in the trunk in a ported box with the subs/port firing towards the rear. I'm not devoted to either SQ or SPL, I'd say i'm more of an SQL kind of guy. That being said, with my current setup I have to fold the rear seats down in order to get maximum SPL so I was thinking about building a different box and porting it through the armrest opening. My thinking is this, not only should it be louder with the bass firing directly into the cabin, but instead of having to fold down the backseat all I'd have to do is fold down the armrest.

The only thing that will really stop me from going forward with this is cancellation, is that something I'd have to worry about with a setup like this? And will it matter if my subs are firing up vs. firing back? I'd like to have them firing up if possible so I can build a false wall/amp rack that will be visible when I open the trunk. 

Let me know what you think


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Look into a 4th order bandpass enclosure, ported through the armrest. You can get 100% of the output into the cabin that way, and your trunk lid will thank you.


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

TREETOP said:


> Look into a 4th order bandpass enclosure, ported through the armrest. You can get 100% of the output into the cabin that way, and your trunk lid will thank you.


Holy crap! It's crazy that you said that because that's exactly the kind of box I wanted initially but a buddy of mine said they are tricky to get right. This is going to be my first ever box build but I think i'm up for the challenge.


----------



## Sideways17 (Apr 10, 2009)

The bad thing about bandpass boxes is they are extremely peaky and tend to not be very musical. For an SQL guy, I dont think youd like this.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Sideways17 said:


> The bad thing about bandpass boxes is they are extremely peaky and tend to not be very musical. For an SQL guy, I dont think youd like this.


That can be true, but really it's design and tuning dependent. You might have this belief because of listening to prefab bandpass boxes, most of them are designed (if at all) for sheer output and small size rather than accurate musical reproduction. A bandpass enclosure CAN be musical, if done correctly.

SQ Monte, your subs can do fine in a bandpass enclosure, ID gives specs here:
http://www.imagedynamicsusa.com/pdf/iD Product Spec's/iDQ12 D4 v.3.pdf
http://www.imagedynamicsusa.com/pdf/iD Product Spec's/iDQ12 D2 v.3.pdf
I posted dual 2 and dual 4 since I don't know what configuration your coils are.
Their plots show a bandpass enclosure tuned pretty high, but the design can be modified for lower tuning.

Here's an example:
http://www.imagedynamicsusa.com/pdf...ass iDQ 12 v.3 ~wide range smooth output~.pdf
The design would have to be reversed in order to get the port(s) in the center section, but looking at the freq plot it's definitely not what I'd call "peaky".


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

look into pwkdesigns.com. he designed one for my car. but that was the design that met with what I was looking for/woofer/power requirements. Best money I have spent on the substage.


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

cubdenno said:


> look into pwkdesigns.com. he designed one for my car. but that was the design that met with what I was looking for/woofer/power requirements. Best money I have spent on the substage.


Thanks for the recommendation, I submitted my request


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Well as a warning, pete is pretty busy. One man show. But no matter what results you are wanting, you will be happy. SQ,SQL,SPL... He does a great job, and the blueprints are easy to build from.


----------



## SQ Monte (Sep 12, 2009)

cubdenno said:


> Well as a warning, pete is pretty busy. One man show. But no matter what results you are wanting, you will be happy. SQ,SQL,SPL... He does a great job, and the blueprints are easy to build from.


I won't be building until the beginning of the year so i'm in no rush


----------

